# Wilderness Systems Equator Help



## Ole Lucky (Oct 17, 2004)

Hey, I was wondering if I could get some feed back on this older boat. Thinking about buying, but don't know much about this boat and not much exists on the net as least that I've found. It is about 16 ft long tandem. My goals are to have a boat for two and mainly for site seeing, but I am wondering about its ocean worthiness. The boat appears weathered/faded, comes with two paddles, two seats, and the person is asking 450. Does being in the weather affect the integrity of the plastic? Can a boat be painted or is it a waste of time (its pretty ugly...faded pink not my fav)? Thanks and appreciate any opinions!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*450 seems an awefull lot*

Sunfaded means integrity damage.. 450 way too much for that boat.. JAM


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

I have to agree with jam, i'd keep looking.if its been stored out in the weather/water, i'd be running


----------

